# Testicular Cancer



## Staffy (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello all,

I recently took my dog to the vet to get his injured leg treated. The vet done a check up to see if he was healthy and all, then when the vet got to the testicles she said that my dog might have testicular cancer because one testicle is bigger then the other. I was told that if i dont want the cancer to spread to the rest of the body then it would be best to de-sex him. I dont want to de-sex my dog unless i know for sure that he does in fact have testicular cancer. So, just wandering if anyone can confirm that my dog has testicular cancer or if there are any other symptoms of testicular cancer that i should check my dog for. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

Why do you not want to get him neutered?

This possible "scare" (lets hope it isnt the real thing) should be an eye opener to the very real possibility of your dog getting cancer.


----------



## gos (Apr 17, 2008)

Jessica&Crew said:


> Why do you not want to get him neutered?
> 
> This possible "scare" (lets hope it isnt the real thing) should be an eye opener to the very real possibility of your dog getting cancer.


why would you? would you do it to yourself? I have a dog with the same problem, but he is great otherwhise! I feel terrible having to neuter him without even knowing if he has cancer! 

I do not think <anybody> has been inside a dog's mind to be able to tell that neutering doesn't bother him. 

the human / doggy body is such a complex machine, I feel unable to ensure nothing bad will happen by removing some *significant* parts; 

What about removing only the affected testicle?


----------



## golden&hovawart (Jan 11, 2008)

I would ask the advice of a 2nd vet!.
If he said the same thing,then,I would have the dog neutered without any hesitation.
It's not worth the risk of losing him!.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> I would ask the advice of a 2nd vet!.
> If he said the same thing,then,I would have the dog neutered without any hesitation.
> It's not worth the risk of losing him!.


I agree with this


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

OOPS

Edit: The original post is from 9-23-06 The OP has never returned.


----------



## Debbie Hale (Nov 28, 2011)

I recently just took my puppy, a pekingnese named Colbee, 7 years old, to the vet due to his being lathargic, not eating, shivering... 
The same thing occured- the vet checked him and said one testical was larger than the other which is a sign of testicular cancer. I immediately teared up. I have an appointment for him to have surgery Wednesday!!! I have 2 vets- one where my Mom and Dad live and one where I live- a 3 hour driving distance- and I trust them BOTH!!! If my Doc says there is a chance that he has cancer, there's no question- I'm having them removed. I wanted a little Colbee- for sure- but not at the risk of his own life. He's my best little buddy and anything to keep him comfortable and healthy is what will be done! The Doc gave him a shot of B-12, antibiotics and pain pills Friday. Saturday morning my Mom was cooking cheesy scrambled eggs and toast and here comes this little white fur ball waggin' it's tail- hungry as can be!!! I don't like the idea of him having the surgery but if it keeps him healthy and with me- it will be done. He's my child!!!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It is very expensive, but you can ask the Vet about freezing the sperm... This is how they do it with cattle, horse, and some very high priced, champion show dogs!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jessica&Crew said:


> Why do you not want to get him neutered?
> 
> This possible "scare" (lets hope it isnt the real thing) should be an eye opener to the very real possibility of your dog getting cancer.


Why should she want to get him neutered? I would ask for a biopsy. If the vet isn't willing to find out if it is cancer before removing his bits, I'd get a second opinion. Many cancers are more common in neutered animals.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Why should she want to get him neutered? I would ask for a biopsy. If the vet isn't willing to find out if it is cancer before removing his bits, I'd get a second opinion. Many cancers are more common in neutered animals.



Pssst....guys...this thread is almost six years old. I think the OP is long gone


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Consider, though, that many cancers have a genetic component to them. Sure, you could probably freeze some sperm. But are you committing future progeny to the same fate? I wouldn't be willing to risk it.


----------



## deeppowder (Oct 17, 2006)

Pawzk9 said:


> Why should she want to get him neutered? I would ask for a biopsy. If the vet isn't willing to find out if it is cancer before removing his bits, I'd get a second opinion. Many cancers are more common in neutered animals.


If dogs are anything like humans they cant do biopsy's on testicals. Most humans get an ultrasound, if the radiologist thinks its cancer they take off one of your boys. If they do there is still a 5-10 percent chance that its not cancer.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Jessica&Crew said:


> Why do you not want to get him neutered?
> 
> This possible "scare" (lets hope it isnt the real thing) should be an eye opener to the very real possibility of your dog getting cancer.



I know this is old but I just cant help myself but put in my two cents. 

I don't want my dog neutered right now, there is no reason to, we have a 0 percent chance of him getting a bitch pregnant and its not harming him. 
I also like the idea that if he does get testicular cancer we can cut it of, vs the other option, him getting cancer somewhere else that cant just be cut out due to the slightly increased risk of cancer in other places do to neutering.


----------

